# "hitchin' Rods"



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Went and did some "retail therapy" today......for you guys, that means SHOPPING!! I had seen "Hitchin' Rods" advertised, and I came across them at Camping World. Since I have to back-up and hook-up by myself, I had seen these things advertised and it SEEMS like they would work very well. They seem to be long enough to be seen over the tailgate of the truck. One goes on the trailer hitch, and one on the ball. They're magnetized, and when the hitch gets OVER the ball, it tilts it forward and it drops. Haven't tried them yet, as I get my camper back Wednesday. But, they look promising. BTW, called the dealership, today, and told him if my camper wasn't ready Wednesday, as promised, with carpet (and the promised electric jack is already on), he needed to call the owner and make arrangements with "Mr. Fred", the owner, that I could just pick another camper free-of-charge, because one way or the other I'm bringing a camper home. He said if the carpet wasn't in, tomorrow. He would go to the carpet store and BUY some carpet, himself. Now WHY didn't he think of that, before????








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Darlene those hitchin rods sound like a pretty cool idea
As for your camper I'll keep my fingers cross for you 
And you get a camper one way or another
He should of thought of buying the carpet before









Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

those rods sound cool. let us know how they work.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I use them all the time. First shot and I'm hooked up.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I bought something like that a couple of years ago,to back up to the TT with, found it was more of a pain to deal with than it is to line it up the old fashion way. Hope this works out for you. Also the electric toung jack sits higher and I can see it better to aim for.

Hope everything works out for you on your trailer. Good luck.

Rob


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I use a mirror that hangs over the tailgate. You can see the ball and line it up as you back up.

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I back the truck, while DH directs me. It works better than if he backs to my directions.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I use them all the time. First shot and I'm hooked up.
> [snapback]98132[/snapback]​


Thanks, Moosegut!!








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> I back the truck, while DH directs me. It works better than if he backs to my directions.
> [snapback]98143[/snapback]​


That's great, Lady Di, if you have a hubby!! I ain't got nobody!!















Darlene action


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

My husband uses the rods as well and seems to like them, unless it is very windy in which case they do not stay on too well. We just recently saw the mirror that attaches to the tailgate. My advise........try it .......if you do not like them bring it back.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I use a mirror that hangs over the tailgate. You can see the ball and line it up as you back up.
> 
> John
> [snapback]98138[/snapback]​


Hi, John!
Can you post a link to the mirror? Don't know if it would work for me, because my neck's fused from C-3 to C-7, and I can't turn my head but so far left, right and up. My granddad had one that went on the trailer tongue (clamped on or something) and you could see the hitch ball. It was at an angle. Haven't seen anything like it, tho. Anyways, I'm gonna try out these "hitchin' rods", in the meantime. You're supposed to be able to line up with looking in the rear-view mirror.
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know what John has but Here is a link back to camping world for one.

Bill.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Bill

Thats the one I have. It folds up for easy storage. Its a little harder to use at night but can be done. Tdvffjohn saw me using it at the rally last spring. Its much easier than having DW help me I would rather she keep her attention on where the kids are while I hookup or move the trailer.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I don't know what John has but Here is a link back to camping world for one.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]98195[/snapback]​


Hi, Bill!
That's pretty neat!! I could use it with my rearview mirror, as well. If the "hitchin' rods" don't work out, I'll sure get one of these!
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sqalady.

My hat is off to you for all you do.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Darlene,

I have a set of hitchin rods and i like em! The only problem I occasionally have is the magnetic rod that connects to the TT itself has a tendency to fall off easily if its breezy outside. This is because the top of the hitch on the TT is rounded where the ball rests inside it... other than that i like using the hitchin rods....

Bryan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Sqalady.
> 
> My hat is off to you for all you do.
> [snapback]98598[/snapback]​


Thanks, Lady Di. Life's kicked me in the teeth more than a time or two, but I've found if you don't get up, dust yourself off and go on, you'll still be lying on the ground, feeling sorry for yourself. Life's too short! At almost 50, I better start enjoying what I have left to live!








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Texas Friends said:


> Darlene,
> 
> I have a set of hitchin rods and i like em! The only problem I occasionally have is the magnetic rod that connects to the TT itself has a tendency to fall off easily if its breezy outside. This is because the top of the hitch on the TT is rounded where the ball rests inside it... other than that i like using the hitchin rods....
> 
> ...


Hi, Bryan!
I picked my camper up today, and I placed the hitchin' rod just behind the round part on the TT tongue, and the other one on the flat ball to my hitch. It worked like a CHARM!! I got it on the first try, without ANY guidance!! I'm as good as Moosegut!!







He's probably got me beat at backing the darn TV, though. shy 
Darlene action


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Darlene,

Glad the hitchin rods worked out for ya.... Keep on practicing on the backing up and it will get easier and easier...

Bryan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I prefer to just ask my wife to help. This seems always cause an argument and then I we have something to talk about on the way home.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Texas Friends said:


> Darlene,
> 
> Glad the hitchin rods worked out for ya.... Keep on practicing on the backing up and it will get easier and easier...
> 
> ...


Bryan,
I usually do okay, but my drive's only about 10' wide, and our street is narrow with deep ditches on either side, that stay wet. Also, parking it behind the house is pretty close, as there's, at MOST, 10' between the end of my house and the privacy fence!!







There's also a chainlink gate that, when opened, sticks out about 4-5". I scratched one of the decals about 1/2" the other day. Doesn't matter, though. The first of many to come, PLUS, the decals seem to be less shiny since the dealer "detailed" the outside!!







I think they're gonna start peeling.
I just get mixed up, if I get flustered/frustrated, about which way to turn the TV's wheels to make the back end of the camper go where I want it to. I'm rusty at it, but I do okay!!








Thanks for the encouragement!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I prefer to just ask my wife to help. This seems always cause an argument and then I we have something to talk about on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-huh!!! Don't know, but SOMETHING tells me it would be "worth the trip" to go to a rally with you guys and carry a copy of this post to your DW!!















Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to just ask my wife to help. This seems always cause an argument and then I we have something to talk about on the way home.
> ...


So, where do you want the Roses delivered???


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[snapback]100748[/snapback]​[/quote]

So, where do you want the Roses delivered???















[snapback]100750[/snapback]​[/quote]
Sure would be nice to have them delivered to the campground this weekend!!! W4DRR knows where I'll be staying. Just tell him "sweetwater" and he'll give you directions!!! hehehe. BTW, a LITTLE advise on those hitchin' rods!! When your camper's parked at an angle, put the rod BEHIND the round part of the hitch in the direction you will be approaching from. Believe me........it helps!! I was ready to BREAK those things and find a neighbor to help me, til I realized the problem, this evening!! 
Darlene action


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a set on my 25 RSS and 2006 Dakota TV. They work great. You just raise the trailker tonngue slightly above the TV hitch ball height and then back up and align the sticks. Back up until the stick on the TV falls and you are perfect. They work great and are a bit cheaper than a back up video!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Robsaunderseshore said:


> I have a set on my 25 RSS and 2006 Dakota TV. They work great. You just raise the trailker tonngue slightly above the TV hitch ball height and then back up and align the sticks. Back up until the stick on the TV falls and you are perfect. They work great and are a bit cheaper than a back up video!
> [snapback]103600[/snapback]​


Hi, Rob!
I used mine, last weekend, and hooked up in one shot, with ease!! Glad you're liking yours, as well!!
Darlene action


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

I have been using the hitching rods for years with my tent trailer and my last two TT's. They work extremely well and the price ain't bad either. The other nice thing about them is you always have a telescopic magnet on hand in case you need to retrieve a set of keys where fingers and hands can't get at them. I know a bunch of people who used them before I bought and they swore by them. I bought mine from a friend who purchased a couple sets of them. Have been looking for them since in stores up here in Canada but can't seem to find them. Another friend of mine wants his own set. Will have to look for them next time I am in the states (in the summer!!!).
Hope they work for you as well as they do for me.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

rob said:


> I have been using the hitching rods for years with my tent trailer and my last two TT's. They work extremely well and the price ain't bad either. The other nice thing about them is you always have a telescopic magnet on hand in case you need to retrieve a set of keys where fingers and hands can't get at them. I know a bunch of people who used them before I bought and they swore by them. I bought mine from a friend who purchased a couple sets of them. Have been looking for them since in stores up here in Canada but can't seem to find them. Another friend of mine wants his own set. Will have to look for them next time I am in the states (in the summer!!!).
> Hope they work for you as well as they do for me.
> [snapback]103709[/snapback]​


Oh, Rob!!
I didn't ever think of using them as "retrievers", but that WOULD work, if you drop something midways your camper, TV, etc. Thanks for the input!
Darlene action


----------

